# App broken or too much competition?



## DeathByFlex (Nov 29, 2017)

For the past few days blocks disappear as fast as they show up and are impossible to accept regardless of how fast I tap. As a test, I repeatedly tapped refresh as fast as I could and observed blocks appearing then disappearing by the very next tap. This behavior began after the last update. So is this a bug in the app or has block-grabbing automation finally hit my area? I'm in Seattle...


----------



## Prg909 (Nov 4, 2016)

In l.a. since the last update I


----------



## Bygosh (Oct 9, 2016)

DeathByFlex said:


> For the past few days blocks disappear as fast as they show up and are impossible to accept regardless of how fast I tap. As a test, I repeatedly tapped refresh as fast as I could and observed blocks appearing then disappearing by the very next tap. This behavior began after the last update. So is this a bug in the app or has block-grabbing automation finally hit my area? I'm in Seattle...


You are in a huge market, automation has 100% been there for a long time. That said they have been doing a great job blocking the automated users. At the same time though they also are continually onboarding instead of just doing it 1-3 times a year so competition for each block is fierce.


----------



## josity (Oct 25, 2017)

This is normal. Not wonderful, but normal.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

It still amazes me just how many get deactivated by things other than Automation. It's just wrong. 

Consider your self lucky.


----------



## uberstuper (Jan 2, 2016)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> It still amazes me just how many get deactivated by things other than Automation. It's just wrong.
> 
> Consider your self lucky.


While no one gets deactivate for automation. Threatened but not deactivate


----------



## joegrind (Nov 7, 2016)

I sent an email to Amazon Flex Support asking if they plan on doing anything about the users accepting blocks via automation as it is now impossible to manually tap and try to get black at my location....their response was the boiler plate: 'thank you for responding to our original email about you accepting blocks using automated methods....and our determination has not changed'
Note: I never received an email about using any kind of automated methods.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Those emails are auto response to your question based on keywords. No one actually read your email.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

I start mine off in all caps PLEASE ACTUALLY READ THIS BEFORE RESPONDING and I get a real answer


----------

